# Paph. glaucophyllum



## Don I (Sep 28, 2016)

I bought this plant at the Central Ontario Orchid Society show last weekend.Now I'm nervous. I can't tell the size of the picture.
Don:sob:


----------



## Don I (Sep 28, 2016)

I guess it isn't any size.


----------



## abax (Sep 28, 2016)

I think I'll assume it's pretty anyway. Perhaps you can try
again.


----------



## Don I (Sep 29, 2016)

I tried something else but it didn't work. I go so far with technology and the I fall straight off the cliff. The local library offers tech support so that's my next move.


----------



## Don I (Sep 29, 2016)

The library offers tech support so I will go there. I don't seem to be able to link the forum with the photo sight.


----------



## John M (Sep 29, 2016)

Don, read this thread. It may help you post the photos.
http://http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39947&highlight=mountain


----------



## Don I (Sep 29, 2016)

John M said:


> Don, read this thread. It may help you post the photos.
> http://http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39947&highlight=mountain



Thanks John I read the thread and it was helpful, but I need ER help. I don't know where my clipboard is. When I click the hotlinks bar it says copied, but I don't have a clue where.
Anyway I don't want to take up a lot of time on it.
Thanks


----------



## John M (Sep 30, 2016)

Don I said:


> Thanks John I read the thread and it was helpful, but I need ER help. I don't know where my clipboard is. When I click the hotlinks bar it says copied, but I don't have a clue where.
> Anyway I don't want to take up a lot of time on it.
> Thanks



It gets copied to your clipboard. Your clipboard isn't something that you can see. However, the hyperlink for the photo that was copied onto your clipboard is what will be pasted when you place your curser where you want the photo to appear and you then right click your mouse and then click on "paste" from the drop down menu. Then, the hyperlink will be placed where your cursor was and when you save that post, the photo will appear where the hyperlink was placed.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 30, 2016)

use postimage.org and copy the 'hot link' to forum. paste into ST thread.


----------



## Don I (Sep 30, 2016)

*The real Paph. glaucophyllum*




[/url]free image hosting[/IMG]
I know you'll find it hard to believe, but I actually thought while waiting for the garbage truck this morning that the little thing at the end of the link was probably the clipboard.
I couldn't have done it wirh out all your help, thanks
Don


----------



## troy (Sep 30, 2016)

Looks good don, congrats on the blooming!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2016)

Those are strong stripes in the dorsal! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John M (Sep 30, 2016)

Very nice, Don. Good buy! It's got great colour! 

What a "chin" on that clone. You should call it 'Leno'! (as in Jay Leno. LOL!)


----------



## Don I (Sep 30, 2016)

John M said:


> Very nice, Don. Good buy! It's got great colour!
> 
> What a "chin" on that clone. You should call it 'Leno'! (as in Jay Leno. LOL!)



Hey John I think we met on my first go around. You were working in Oakville. That would have been probably around 20 years ago.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 30, 2016)

Glad you figured out the posting cause that's a good one.


----------



## John M (Oct 1, 2016)

Don I said:


> Hey John I think we met on my first go around. You were working in Oakville. That would have been probably around 20 years ago.



I worked at Clargreen Gardens in Mississauga as head orchid grower from February 1989 to May 1996. If you were into orchids then, you probably did come to Clargreen at some point.


----------



## Don I (Oct 1, 2016)

John M said:


> I worked at Clargreen Gardens in Mississauga as head orchid grower from February 1989 to May 1996. If you were into orchids then, you probably did come to Clargreen at some point.



You also did a talk at the COOS on packing your plants for transportation, which was a great benefit to me.
We saw you at shows and bought plants from you when you worked for Clargreen.
I already had your website bookmarked it's nice.
Don


----------



## John M (Oct 1, 2016)

Don I said:


> You also did a talk at the COOS on packing your plants for transportation, which was a great benefit to me.
> We saw you at shows and bought plants from you when you worked for Clargreen.
> I already had your website bookmarked it's nice.
> Don



Yes, that's right. I remember giving that talk.

I'll soon be updating my website. I'm about to finally(!), get a new computer and high speed Internet. Then, it should be a LOT easier to keep up with keeping my website current and up to date. Thanks for your nice comments.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Yay, John! New computer!


----------



## John M (Oct 1, 2016)

LOL, Dot! Yeah, I'm gonna REALLY like "rejoining" the real world when I get the new computer. My old one is way past it's lifespan.....it's held together with bubble gum and duct tape! Now and then I even have to help the cooling fan to spin by giving it a push with a pencil!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2016)

:rollhappy:
But I am happy for you. I could feel your frustration many times in this forum.


----------

